# Baratza Grinders Back in Stock.......



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega like to inform forum members we are now back in stock of the following Baratza models:

Baratza Maestro Plus (with Encore Burrs)

Baratza Virtuoso

Baratza Virtuosos Precisio

Unfortunatly, we have NO idea when the next batch of Encore production will take place. As and when we know surely forum members will be first to get this information.

As always forum members will a some discount off the above models on top of our special price on our site: PM

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza


----------

